# x11/mate cannot be found via pkg-install



## ume-san (Nov 20, 2021)

I tried to install Mate desktop environment, and run `pkg install mate`

It says, 

```
pkg: No packages available to install matching 'mate' have been found in the repositories.
```

For now I installed as follows, and Mate works fine. `pkg install -g 'mate-'`

OS: 13.0-RELEAE-p4


----------



## SirDice (Nov 20, 2021)

deskutils/gucharmap failed to build, so x11/mate was skipped. 



			https://pkg-status.freebsd.org/builds?jailname=130amd64


----------



## eternal_noob (Nov 20, 2021)

SirDice said:


> https://pkg-status.freebsd.org/builds?jailname=130amd64


What are "Exp Builds"? How do they differ from "Package Builds"?


----------



## Alexander88207 (Nov 20, 2021)

x11/mate-base can be used as a replacement.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Nov 20, 2021)

eternal_noob said:


> What are "Exp Builds"? How do they differ from "Package Builds"?


Exp Builds are exp-runs.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 20, 2021)

gucharmap builds  corretly for me, but i had to do three things,
1. use the main branch version instead of quarterly
2. set options HAN & NLS for textproc/UCD
3. set options HAN & NLS for deskutils/gucharmap


----------



## Vull (Nov 20, 2021)

The x11/mate version 1.26.0 package is also presently available if you switch from quarterly to latest.

/usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf

```
FreeBSD: {
  url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/latest"
}
```

You can make your own repos containing stable package sets using pkg-fetch(8) to work around these kinds of temporary inconveniences. Or you can just wait for the problem to get fixed; probably a few days at worst.


----------



## eternal_noob (Nov 20, 2021)

Alexander88207 said:


> They will be used for an exp-run for example.


Which leads me to the questions:

1. What is an exp-run?
2. Why can't you use the regular packages for it?


----------



## Alexander88207 (Nov 20, 2021)

eternal_noob said:


> Which leads me to the questions:
> 
> 1. What is an exp-run?
> 2. Why can't you use the regular packages for it?



Exp runs are just testing if the packages are building or not. For example if glib gets an update then an exp-run will go to see if some packages will fail. If some packages will fail then they will be patched for example. This prevents the most early damage for critical packages that can break easily through a version bump of an specific library.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 20, 2021)

My trick is the following, remove & copy over these few ports from main-branch into the quarterly-branch.
For git pull command i use then "git pull --rebase --autostash" on the modified quarterly branch.


----------



## ume-san (Nov 21, 2021)

Thanks everyone.

From the view of a developer who sometimes uses FreeBSD casually,

1.  I hope x11/mate is always available!
2.  I hope a message like 'x11/mate is skipped b/c deskutils/gucharmap failed to build'.  The current message sounds like x11/mate is removed, and cannot be found.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Nov 21, 2021)

Vull said:


> … to latest. …𠉧





Latest in _latest_: <http://beefy16.nyi.freebsd.org/build.html?mastername=130amd64-default&build=420387d97886#built>



ume-san said:


> a message like 'x11/mate is skipped b/c deskutils/gucharmap failed to build'.



<http://beefy14.nyi.freebsd.org/build.html?mastername=130amd64-quarterly&build=62142f93004d#skipped> (latest in _quarterly_): 






Experimental builds

From Policies of the Ports Management Team | The FreeBSD Project:



> … portmgr also runs periodic builds of proposed large changes to the Ports Collection on a dedicated area of the automated ports building cluster. These are termed experimental builds (often referred to as "exp-runs"). …


----------



## kpedersen (Nov 21, 2021)

ume-san said:


> 1.  I hope x11/mate is always available!


Frustratingly these desktops have a *lot* of (too many!) moving parts in terms of package dependencies and are very fragile.
If you find it breaks in future, perhaps try Latest, Quarterly and then Release packages. Usually one of them has it working.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 21, 2021)

Indeed many times a working one sits in the queue.
Mate compiles without any problem on "quarterly" for me.
But the failing ports i copied over from "main", something like maximum 5 ports


----------

